# New juicy couture campaign



## semantje (Nov 1, 2006)

just found this on the net! what do you think?

i like it!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

I like it too! Thanks for posting it Samantha!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 1, 2006)

That's a cute ad! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 1, 2006)

That's so cute and very amusing! I love all those handbags!!!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 1, 2006)

Very cute. I've seen it before though. I don't think it's that new.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 1, 2006)

The ad is cute, but im not loving the bags.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Marisol (Nov 2, 2006)

They just opened a Juicy Couture boutique in San Francisco. I am so getting something from them for Xmas even if it means buying it myself.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

that's cute!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 3, 2006)

i love it. not so much the acutualy campaign, but more of the clothes theyre wearing (i have stuff like that but always want more).


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't get it? Why would anyone want to dress like an old lady?


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 4, 2006)

I love Juicy Couture and I think the ad is cool. There's something eerie about it to me, lol.. but, I think it's cute. btw, for the last comment, the '' older '' more mature/contemporary look is in style right now =]


----------



## Missboo (Nov 5, 2006)

I think its creative. Very interesting. I like it.


----------

